# Ache, Spots damn them? Solutions anyone?



## Corporal Hicks (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi there, I dont know about any of you guys (obviously) but I was wondering if any of you had suffered badly from spots and if you know any solutions on getting rid of them, or any products you have tried that work?
I do get one of the most powerful anti-biotics from my doctor but that now seems to be failing and my face is getting really bad, and I mean bad again!

Regards


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 7, 2005)

Heard alot of good things about these products helping.Proactive Solutions-here TW


----------

